# Depo-Provera



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

I started depo-provera shots to eliminate my period, which aggrevates my IBS immensely. I just had my third shot a week or two ago, and became sick the following day. I was also somewhat sick the evening on the day I had my second shot. Both of these incidents could have been food or stress related, but I was wondering if anyone else had this experience with the depo. This post is pure curiosity - I'd rather have one lousy day with the depo than take a lousy week from getting my period.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Some people do have different reactions to hormones whether they are in pill or shot form. I myself never had problems other than spotting when I was on Depo.Have you thought of maybe switching to a low dose pill maybe? Seasonale seems to be "the thing now", and you only get 4 periods a year!My sister used the patch, and its pretty good, but she was allergic to the adhesive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Depo Provera has adverse reactions for GI: nausea, vomiting, and cramps are a few. But it could be the answer to your period problems. Char


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i had them too, after i had my kids my periods went haywire.. i had to stop them as it was making me quesy and i started to get hot flashes..


----------



## 19621 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi there, After my last child I went on Depo-provera and was quite ill for the whole time. I had nausea, felt depressed, fatigued..generally as though I had PMT the whole time. I was obviously sensitive to the hormone, as I cannot take the pill either since my IBS. In my case it was one bad week rather than 4.Sandy R


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Im the same, taking Depo was the worst thing I ever did. It made me feel nausea, depressed, fatigued, irritable etc every day for 3 months. But on the plus side I didnt have my period or spotting ONCE.Poo Pea


----------

